# barcodes for packing and fulfillment



## ronlee (Feb 2, 2014)

I found Company use this bar codes for packing and fulfillment .. So please if any one know anything about this system let me know more about it .


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

you can download free font 3 of 9 barcode. print from any printer. Always use a * before and after the number you created if using scanners. Example: In Excel create a field like this *111-01* then use your font 3 of 9. You'll get a barcode and the* will allow it to be scanned in and the 2nd * will be an enter function.
Programming your scanners is required.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

Are you willing to buy this system or would like to know something about ths barcode? As far as I know, there is a type of printer which can print this barcodes. You can search on google. I think the manufacture will tell you about the system.


----------



## ChinaDivision (Dec 30, 2015)

I know it. It was the barcode printed by thermo-sensitive paper. Products sticked With this barcodes can be read by a scanning apparatus, managing your orders with system easily


----------

